# Any expats in Marche?



## mpct96 (Sep 13, 2011)

I am a retired Irish lady but I live in West London. I have family in Italy and am thinking of moving there. I am looking at the Marche region, particularly around Fermo. I was there recently just for a weekend but it looked spectacular and the climate is wonderful. Are there many english-speaking expats in that area? I can speak a little Italian but it's not the same.


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

i think that if you are looking for english the marche is very well populated.. and quite a strong community for expats.. am sure you will here more as you investigate further


----------



## mpct96 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Any Expats in Marche?*



italy said:


> i think that if you are looking for english the marche is very well populated.. and quite a strong community for expats.. am sure you will here more as you investigate further


Thanks. I hope to hear from others in due course.


----------



## Tiziana (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi! My boyfriend is Irish and we live in Fermo. We have been here for 4 months. If you are here and want to hook up let me know.


----------



## Daniela DA (Aug 19, 2010)

*any expats in Le Marche?*

Dear mpct 96, and Tiziana,
I am living just behind Falconara Airport, I suppose you take the Ryanair flights to reach Fermo. I am spending a couple of weeks per month there and would be delighted to link up with you. Actually I am aware that in Le Marche there is a strong British presence and it would be nice to establish some sort of communication.


----------

